# 270 weatherby



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey
Just bought a 270 Weatherby Mag from a relative and I'm lookin for a decent price on ammo. If anyone has any laying around they want to get rid of, pm me please. I just bought a box from Outcast, which is the only place in PCola that carries 'em, at a fair price. Hard to believe Academy, Mikes, none of the supposed "Big Boys" have 'em. Thanks.............<


----------



## pop-n-chick (Feb 24, 2011)

Bobc5269 said:


> Hey
> Just bought a 270 Weatherby Mag from a relative and I'm lookin for a decent price on ammo. If anyone has any laying around they want to get rid of, pm me please. I just bought a box from Outcast, which is the only place in PCola that carries 'em, at a fair price. Hard to believe Academy, Mikes, none of the supposed "Big Boys" have 'em. Thanks.............<


 check Sportsman giude.....www sportsman guide.com.......they have some great deals on ammo..........45.00 neighborhood on 270 weatherby magnum


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks PNC. I didn't think of them and I actually have an account there......< bob


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I think I talked to you this morning when you called Mikes. To answer your question...... We don't carry it for the same reasons we don't carry .338 mags, 375's 416, etc... because a box of .270 Wby mag will sit on the shelves for three years before someone buys it. You and a hand full of other people in Pensacola own a .270 Wby mag.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Bass Pro in Spanish Fort had several boxes the other day. Academy sports here in Mobile keeps it in stock also.

I don't own any weatherby chambered rifles for that reason..... overpriced ammo and even the brass is sky high.


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*weatherby*

Thanks for the locates. Didn't mean to piss off local representatives about their inventory. Didn't realize it would be hard to get. Anyway, I figure the gun is sighted pretty close now, and I can probably zero it in 2-4 rounds. That leaves me 16 to hunt with. Was using a Ruger 7mm Rem mag, in fact I still have it and it doesn't miss, and it took me 5 rounds with a new mount scope, leaving me 15. Shot a 9 point two seasons ago and a 5 point this season, so I still have 13. So, a box of 20 Weatherbys should hold me for a while. Don't think I'll be doing any plinking with the cost of Weatherby ammo. Hope it clears up tomorrow so I can shoot it. Haven't had a chance to take it out of the case yet.................. < Bob


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You weren't piss any one off. I just wanted to give you an explanation of why the local stored don't carry it. It just sits there for years. It's much easier to special order it as needed and have it come in in 3 days or so instead of having it take up shelf space and having money tied up in it.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Oldman, 
Also check out midway 
cheapest is $36/BOX OF 20...


----------

